# SQUEE!!!! New soaping space!!!



## hmlove1218 (Jan 28, 2016)

So up until now, I've been making soap in my house and my husband has been complaining about how much space my supplies take up.. But now I have my very own soap shed!!!!! It has been in non stop use since I got it  

Still got a few more things to do to get it fully finished like insulation and paneling, but I couldn't be more excited!! And don't worry, all soapy things and ingredients are going to be removed when we insulate it so no fiberglass gets anywhere near my Precious... uh.. I mean soap.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 28, 2016)

WOW!!! That is so awesome!!! I love it! It looks great!


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow, I'm incredibly jealous. What a great space!


----------



## LisaAnne (Jan 28, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 28, 2016)

That's a lovely soap-den


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 28, 2016)

Ooo, that is nice!
Meza likey!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 28, 2016)

How awesome is that!  Congrats!


----------



## Susie (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow!  That absolutely rocks!


----------



## Kamahido (Jan 28, 2016)

Impressive!


----------



## amd (Jan 28, 2016)

<<< jealous


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh to have all that space to work...and to have all your soaping stuff in one place! I'm a lovely shade of envious green, just thinking how much you are going to enjoy working there. :mrgreen:


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 28, 2016)

Awesome!


IrishLass


----------



## lsg (Jan 28, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Serene (Jan 28, 2016)

Beautiful space! Congratulations.

Sere


----------



## Rowan (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow, I have a really serious case of soap den envy, that's a gorgeous space! Really pleased for you too.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice!
If DH needs you he knows where to look now.:clap:

I'll be in the basement making soap. Call if you need me.8)


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jan 28, 2016)

<--- is very jealous but happy for you


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Once I get it insulated I don't think I'll ever come back out lol


----------



## MsHarryWinston (Jan 29, 2016)

Oh. Mah. Gawd. I love it!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 29, 2016)

hmlove1218 said:


> Thanks everyone! Once I get it insulated I don't think I'll ever come back out lol



Like a wormhole! Like a separate soap-space time continuum, only for those who soap. A continuum that Einstein never figured out.

You go in, make lovely soaps, and when you get out again a year has passed instead of 1 hour. That would make soaping a science, on even more levels than now._ 
(oooh, think about the curing time, 1 year curing crammed into 1 hour. Would make awesome Castile soaps...:mrgreen 

_ *I apologize! *See? My imagination tend to run its course with me. *le-sigh*  
Seriously, I can`t be trusted with a keyboard, let alone the whole alfabet...:silent:


----------



## BusyHands (Jan 29, 2016)

I Love It!!! Congratulations!!!!!! Maybe I need to take up more space in my house so my husband
will do something like that for me! :twisted:


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 29, 2016)

Your very own soap fridge. <sigh!> Very nice!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 29, 2016)

It's actually a deep freeze my dad gave me that wasn't freezing anymore but I love it


----------



## KristaY (Jan 29, 2016)

That space totally rocks! Now you don't have to worry about soaping at a specific time so you can get it cleaned up and moved out in time to make dinner! Congrats!!!!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 30, 2016)

KristaY said:


> That space totally rocks! Now you don't have to worry about soaping at a specific time so you can get it cleaned up and moved out in time to make dinner! Congrats!!!!



¨^^^^This!
Other people around the world dream of new cars, new fancy clothes, houses, cosmetic operations, long vacations to Hawaii etc.
Us? We just want a tiny space that we can soap in, without our forthcoming dinners becoming suspiciously _bubbly_...:mrgreen:


----------



## TBandCW (Jan 30, 2016)

What are you going to name it?


----------



## regansoap (Feb 18, 2016)

Is that a big box of wine I spy on the shelf lol.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Feb 18, 2016)

Lol no its olive oil from Soapers Choice


----------



## HappyBeeSoapCo (Feb 18, 2016)

You can see we all totally understand and are excited with you, lol. That's what's so nice about talking to other completely addicted soapers  

It's an awesome space!


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 18, 2016)

hmlove1218 said:


> Lol no its olive oil from Soapers Choice



Yeah the box of wine is in that fridge, right?


----------

